

Gift hunting a chore? - haluvibe
http://www.giftless.com/?utm_source=Hacker%2BNews%2Byc&utm_medium=link%2Bsubmission&utm_campaign=Hacker%2Bnews%2B9%2Bmay%2B5.10pm

======
haluvibe
Takes too long, feels more like a chore than a joy, can't find anything
meaningful...

